# Disconnection from memories



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

If you still feel very detached from some memories but you very rarely experience other DP symptoms, does that mean you haven't recovered? :? I feel fine most of the time but this is the one thing that doesn't seem to have gone away at all.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

i dont know if this is the answer you were looking for or ive got the wrong end of the stick but in my views my memorys of the past is a big blur .. only when i really sit donw and think hard i tend to remember things ...

sadly for me my dp/dr was at its severest from the ages of 10-16 .. i find remembering things in that time really hard ,,,

luckily for me we have old videos and lots of photos that do jog my memory but i think overall the reason ive forgotten is because it was too traumatic for me and thats how ive learn to cope ..


----------

